# thinning hair on snout / nose



## ColoradoShepherd (May 15, 2011)

Hello, 

We noticed about two months ago a small area of thinning hair on our girl's snout. In the picture below it's the spot closest to the nose. Just today we noticed some more smaller areas down towards her whiskers. On occasion we do see her scratching it, but no more than any other area scratching. Any ideas of what could be causing this and how to stop it.

I read a bit on the forum prior to posting, we don't use a gentle leader.

Thanks!


----------



## fg2chase (Nov 6, 2011)

Mine had this problem when she was escaping the backyard, her snout was getting rubbed raw on the wood.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

have you considered having a vet do a skin scraping to rule out potential parasites? It looks like the same spot one of our dogs used to get when he was younger. His was from rubbing his nose on the carpet or furniture because he enjoyed having his nose scratched. Does she lick her nose alot?


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

How old is she? Could be demodex...


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Definitely could be demodex mange, or a bacterial or fungal infection. 

Time for a vet visit!


----------



## ColoradoShepherd (May 15, 2011)

@br870, she's 10 months. 

I called the vet and described the issue, they suggested coming in. However, we're going to wait and watch and see if it get worse. Trips to the vet are a little expensive.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Please treat your dog, proper vet care is part of owning a dog. 

Mange will respond to some home treatment, but bacterial or fungal will just get worse. 

GSDs have weaker skin defenses, best to get this under control as soon as you can.


----------



## ColoradoShepherd (May 15, 2011)

@LisaT, I searched the forums for "Demodectic Mange" as you suggested. There's a lot of info on the forums regarding this. My guess is you're right, it some mange variant. The vet it is... Will update the thread hopefully tomorrow night. Thanks!


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

ColoradoShepherd said:


> @LisaT, I searched the forums for "Demodectic Mange" as you suggested. There's a lot of info on the forums regarding this. My guess is you're right, it some mange variant. The vet it is... Will update the thread hopefully tomorrow night. Thanks!


If it does come back Demodex, I personally would recommend a conservative approach to treatment. No harsh dips or chemicals. Some dogs will have a demodex outbreak when they are young. In a way its alot like puppy acne. The immune system is not totally mature, and the skin allows normal flora to grow out of control (like acne).

Thats a small spot, and not worth IMO the harsh treatments. But I'm no vet, so my opinion is just that... mine


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Looks like demodex but definitely worth finding out for sure! 

If it is demodex it's very easy to treat holistically.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Once you figure out what it is, then you can work on treating at minimizing cost. You don't want mange to get out of control, and there are some easy things that you can do to treat (see sticky in holistic forum, even just some ester C might do the trick). Being 10 months, there is a good chance that she will grow out of it, if it is in fact mange, but need the vet to help determine that!


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

If its demodex, it is mild. I would however make sure what you are feeding has the proper form and enough zinc. This is a sleeper problem.


----------



## jermnang (Jun 26, 2011)

Any updates on this? My Shepherd is doing something similar. It sounds like it may be time for a vet visit.


----------



## ColoradoShepherd (May 15, 2011)

Sorry for the late reply. 

The vet confirmed Demodex from a skin scraping. He let me see them under a microscope, nasty little things. He also agreed that it's prone in dogs who's immune systems have not fully developed. She was given a topical dose of Promeris between her shoulder blades. Will post back with some pictures. 

Thanks everyone for the discussion.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

IME it's better to support the immune system than apply toxins to "treat" the problem. All dogs have the mites which cause demodex, if their immune system isn't up to par due to age, stress, exposure to illness, genetics etc, etc, etc the mites can breed in larger numbers which cause the hairloss. Given that the problem is caused by a weakened immune system, further weakening it by using toxins seems a bit short sighted but is the norm in conventional vat care. There are things you can do to naturally boost your dogs immune system such as give ester C, avoid vaccines or toxins, offer herbal immune supplements, give fish body oil and adding probiotics to the food. Also bathing regularly in a shampoo containing melalucca, citronella, cedarwood oil, neem such as Nature's Specialties Super Remedy (Natures Specialties Pet Products.) can help easy symptoms and may help wash mites away. All of that said, the vast majority of cases of demodex (all but the most severe, which isn't your pup) will clear up on their own with no treatment at all, veterinary or home remedies.


----------

